#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Stop met het verheerlijken van Marokkaanse moeders, ze moeten de 24-uurs economie dienen!

## Revisor

*Stop met het verheerlijken van moeders*

Column 

*Rosanne Hertzberger* 24 december 2022


*Over Rosanne Hertzberger*

Iedere week schrijft wetenschapper Rosanne Hertzberger over de raakvlakken tussen wetenschap en het dagelijks leven.

Het was een aandoenlijk gezicht: de stoere Marokkaanse voetballers, dansend met hun moeder op het voetbalveld, na hun overwinning. Bij terugkomst in Marokko nodigde de koning het team n hun moeders uit. De vox populi was eenduidig: wat een krachtig signaal. Dankzij hun moeders waren deze voetballers echte mannen geworden, op wie heel Marokko trots mag zijn.

Toen het kleine land het wereldtoneel bereikte, moest alles even kloppen. Je zag het in de manier waarop een assistent-coach na de overwinning de uitzinnige voetballers op de knien trok voor een gezamenlijk gebed. Je zag het aan het staatsieportret waarop de moeders stonden te stralen naast hun zoons en hun koning. Iedereen moest even in het Marokkaanse frame van gezinswaarden, geloof, respect en eenheid.

Het was vast allemaal goed bedoeld, en de meeste Marokkanen zullen zich erin herkennen. En toch, bij het zien van de foto met de koning kon ik het niet laten om de ogen van de moeders te bestuderen. Welke voetballers hadden de top bereikt niet dankzij hun moeder, maar ondanks hun moeder? Welke moeder was manipulatief, dwingend, of gewoon een kreng. Moeders zijn net mensen. Ook in Marokko.

Nog een vraag: waar waren de vaders? En welke moeders hadden zich dat tijdens het grootbrengen van hun topvoetballer ook afgevraagd? Welke moeders werden stiekem geknecht door hun man? Hadden hun huishouden als gevangenis gezien? Hoeveel moeders hadden graag eens voor iets anders willen worden erkend dan het op tijd eten geven, in bed leggen en knuffelen van hun getalenteerde zoon? Hoeveel Marokkaanse moeders hadden zich graag als academicus ontwikkeld, als ondernemer, als arts of in het onderwijs?

Achter de moeder-verering gaat een pessimistisch plaatje schuil. De Marokkaanse vrouw is veel te veel moeder, en niets anders. De arbeidsparticipatie van Marokkaanse vrouwen behoort tot de laagste in de wereld. In 2004 werkte 26 procent van de vrouwen  sindsdien daalt dat percentage, nergens anders in de wereld zo lang als in Marokko. Zelfs Saoedische vrouwen werken vaker buitenshuis. Meer dan de helft van de Marokkaanse studenten is vrouw, maar al dat talent, die ambitie en creativiteit wordt na het huwelijk achter de voordeur opgesloten.

En heus, elke cultuur kent zijn eigen knellende rolpatronen en verwachtingen. In Nederland hoor ik van huismoeders en -vaders over de negatieve reacties op de keuze die zij maken. Maar in de Arabische wereld maakt het overheersende rolpatroon juist vrouwen uiterst kwetsbaar en afhankelijk.

De Marokkaanse koning is niet blind voor de penibele staat van de gendergelijkheid in zijn land. Marokko voerde quota in om meer vrouwen aan het werk te krijgen, maar moet tegen de diep-conservatieve sociale stroom inzwemmen. En helpt vervolgens niet door de vrouw weer in het keurslijf van de heilige moeder te drukken. 
Je moet oppassen met overdadige moeder-verering. Meestal betekent het niet veel goeds. Dan breekt er een straatoorlog uit omdat iemands moeder wordt beledigd, bijvoorbeeld. Juist in landen met abominabele seksegelijkheid speelt die verering sterker. Met een beetje pech wordt een moeder er zo heilig verklaard dat ze de rest van haar leven in een vitrinekastje doorbrengt.

Het geldt niet alleen voor moeders in de Arabische wereld. Vrouwen wereldwijd moeten ervoor waken dat, na decennia van seksisme, de publieke opinie nu doorschiet naar een soort vrouwenverheerlijking met bijbehorende irrele verwachtingen. Ik hoor het te vaak om me heen: vrouwen zouden betere leiders zijn en betere directeuren. Ze zouden minder riskante beslissingen nemen en hun landen behoedzamer en slimmer door de pandemie hebben geloodst. Links-liberale feministen wijzen daarbij graag naar de premiers van Nieuw-Zeeland en Finland, Jacinda Adern en Sanna Marin en jubelen hoe goed zij het doen. Niemand wil het feestje verpesten door Liz Truss te fluisteren, of Georgia Meloni.

En je ziet het van heinde en verre aankomen. Over tien jaar moet onze eerste vrouwelijke premier, na jaren van budgettaire expansie in Nederland, keihard snijden in de overheidsbegroting. Ze moet bezuinigen op overheidsdiensten, mensen ontslaan. De teleurstelling zal enorm zijn.

Laten we dat voorkomen door nu alvast de hoge verwachtingen voor vrouwen te temperen. Laten we niet vergeten dat moeders, dochters, vrouwen net gewone mensen zijn.
*
Rosanne Hertzberger* is microbioloog.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/24...eders-a4152496

----------


## Oiseau

Typisch wat willen zeggen over Marokkaanse moeders uit onwetendheid.

----------


## Revisor

*Ik verheerlijk wel mijn moeder*

25-12-2022

*Charifa Zemouri* Wetenschapper infectieziekten en volksgezondheid



Het was een prachtig WK in Qatar waar het Marokkaans elftal geschiedenis heeft geschreven en dat voor de Marokkanen in Marokko en de diaspora (waaronder ik) veel vreugde heeft gebracht. Een beeld waarbij de moeders, zelfs door koning Mohammed 6, op de voorgrond staan. Het eren van je moeder, in plaats van het zoenen van je via-Instagram-verworven-model-vriendin. Stervoetballers, waaronder Achraf Hakimi (Paris Saint-Germain), steken hun liefde voor hun moeder niet onder stoelen of banken. Zo vertelde Hakimi trots hoe hard zijn ouders als arbeidsmigranten in Madrid werkten om hem te ondersteunden en faciliteren in zijn dromen. En toch lukt het sommigen om van zoiets moois, iets lelijks te maken. Daarom schrijf ik dit stuk als reactie op de column van Rosanne Hertzberger in NRC.

Hertzbergers column interpreteerde ik als een betoog aan wantrouwen van en minachting naar het Marokkaans WK-succes en onze moeders. Ze zocht in de ogen van de moeders wie het kreng was en vindt de verheerlijking niet op zijn plaats. Het lijkt alsof je het nooit goed kan doen, want er is altijd een stok om een hond mee te slaan. Het hele stuk getuigt van intellectuele armoede geschreven vanuit etnocentrisme en eurocentrisme zonder enig besef van historische en culturele context. Hertzberger roept op om te stoppen met het verheerlijken van de moeders. Ik roep op voor het eren en verheerlijken van je moeder. 

Mijn moeder komt uit een klein dorpje in het Rifgebergte in de regio Chefchaouen. Zij leefde in armoede en met weinig tot geen middelen. School was een luxe, niet alleen voor mijn moeder, maar voor velen met haar die in afgelegen gebieden in de bergen leefden. Dankzij de dappere actie van mijn vader, die begin jaren 70 emigreerde naar Europa op zoek naar een beter leven en toekomst, kwam mijn moeder in 1985 naar Amsterdam. Een stad waarvan de taal, klimaat en bewoners wereldvreemd voor haar waren, maar van n ding was zij zeker: hier heb je kansen! Net zoals een aantal moeders van de spelers van het Marokkaans elftal, heeft ook mijn moeder haar weg moeten vinden in de nieuwe wereld en het nieuwe leven. Kansen die onze ouders niet hadden waren er voor ons wel, maar niet vanzelfsprekend. Al kon mijn moeder in mijn jeugd niet lezen en schrijven, wist zij als geen ander hoe belangrijk educatie is. De kinderen in mijn klas hadden ouders die hen hielpen met huiswerk, hun werkstukken nakeken en wiskunde uitlegde. De meesten met mij moesten het allemaal zelf uitvogelen. Is niet erg, het maakte ons alleen maar sterker.

Ik kan me goed herinneren hoe mijn moeder nachtenlang met mij wakker bleef wanneer ik moest studeren. Hoe zij mij constant van thee voorzag en dat ik genoeg te eten had. Hoe mama altijd een gebedje voor me deed voor ik mijn examens ging maken. En toen kwam die belangrijke dag, de dag dat ik thuis vertelde dat ik aan mijn promotieonderzoek mag beginnen. Mijn moeder barste in tranen en dankte God op haar knien en zei: Ik heb nooit een school van binnen gezien en mijn dochter mag zichzelf straks doctor noemen. Het was een generationeel succes. Dat geldt voor vele kinderen van migrantenouders. Het verschil in succes is immens, en met weinig middelen toch nog heel ver kunnen komen. 

_We doen het voor onze kinderen, we trekken de broekriem strakker, zullen lijden en zwoegen zodat jij op het veld kan rennen of aan de eettafel studeren voor je parasitologie examen._

Mijn moeder was mijn steun tijdens mijn PhD-traject. Zij fietste vaker naar het ACTA toe om mij avondeten te brengen of sleutels op te halen om mijn woning op te ruimen. Ik weigerde het meermaals, maar dat was haar manier van helpen. Haar woorden waren dat ze niet met me kan sparren over methodologie, ze niet mijn stukken kan lezen of verbeteren en weinig snapt van wetenschap. Wat ze wel snapte was hoe intens zwaar het kan zijn. Ze zocht naar manieren om mij te steunen. Dat doen alle moeders ongeacht afkomst. Daarom hoef je niet als columnist te gaan zoeken in de ogen van de moeders wie het kreng was in het succes van haar zoon. Daarmee zet je anderen weg als minder waard, ongeacht je succes en hoe goed je het doet, je bent minder waard.

Maar waar zijn de vaders?

Aan Rosanne en haar gelijkgestemden: als wij, zoals ik in dit stuk, licht schijnen op onze moeders, betekent het niet dat we het licht van onze vaders ontnemen. Dat je het niet begrijpt hoeft ook niet, want onze situaties zijn onvergelijkbaar. Het betekent niet dat jouw visie op de wereld de referentie is waaraan we de rest moeten toetsen om sensitiviteit en specificiteit in cijfers te berekenen, we zijn geen diagnostische instrumenten. Jij mag er zijn en wij ook, ook in hoe we eren, leven en ervaren. Terwijl de generatie voor ons vaak niet eens kon lezen of schrijven, hebben zij wel zonen en dochters op aarde gebracht die prachtige dingen doen op het wereldpodium of gewoon bij jou in de wijk. Dit zijn verhalen waarmee je anderen motiveert en doorvertelt en niet waar je overheen schijt en argwanend wegzet met een stuk in NRC. 

Dus bij deze: Je moeder.


https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...el-mijn-moeder

----------


## Revisor

Hoe moet je de uithaal van Herzberger snappen? 

Het is in feite oude wijn in nieuwe zakken.

Rosanne Herzberger moet haar columpje volschrijven en dan zo lui als ze is teert ze op oude vooroordelen en feministische uitgangspunten.

Het feministische uitgangspunt is dat een vrouw pas vrij is als ze financieel onafhankelijk is van haar echtgenoot. Daarvoor zal ze full-time buitenshuis moeten werken, maar wat zegt de harde werkelijkheid over de Nederlandse vrouw? Dat willen Nederlandse vrouwen helemaal niet. Ze willen liever part-time werken en voor hun kinderen zorgen.

Feministen, links en rechts zijn hier boos over. Ze willen dat Nederlandse vrouwen meer full-time werken. Er zijn zelfs voorstellen geopperd om vrouwen die niet full-time gaan werken de srudiefinanciering terug te laten betalen.

De overheid en het bedrijfsleven steunen hen hierin. De overheid verdient meer geld aan de loonbelasting etc.. Het bedrijfsleven wordt bedient met met nog meer werknemers die beschikbaar worden gesteld voor de 24-uurs econo mie.

Win-win situatie voor zowel links, rechts, overheid en bedrijfsleven.

Hetzelfde hebben ze ook in petto voor de Islamitische vrouw. Deze moet los gerukt worden van haar rol als familielid van haar islamitische gezin en getransformeerd worden in een werknemer voor de 24-uurs economie.

Daar zit ook een culturele component in. Tegel;ijkertijd wil men de assimilatie versnellen. De overheid denkt door de vrouwen los te weken van hun rol in het islamitische gezin de assimilatie sneller zal verlopen. 

Wat Rosanne niet ziet is dat het echte feministische uitgangspunt is, dat vrouwen een keuze moeten hebben, om voor hun gezin te kiezen, of misschien voor hun werkgever/carriere, of misschien voor beide zoals part-time werk.

Als het aan Rosanne ligt hebben vrouwen dus maar 1 keus.

----------


## Revisor

*Columniste NRC onder vuur na opiniestuk over Marokkaanse moeders*

29 december 2022 - 17:00 - Cultuur



*
Na haar kritische column van afgelopen weekend over Marokkaanse moeders in NRC, kreeg columniste Rosanne Hertzberger heel wat kritiek voor de kiezen. Het werd blijkbaar zelfs zo erg dat de virologe zich van Twitter heeft teruggetrokken.*

In een column op kerstweekend schreef Hertzberger dat ze zich stoort aan de moederverheerlijking die op gang is gekomen sinds de verspreiding van beelden van de Marokkaanse voetballers die hun moeders knuffelen en met hen dansen tijdens het WK. Veel mensen hebben juist genoten van de kiekjes van onder meer voetballer Boufal, die met zijn moeder danste. Ook bij het onthaal van de Atlas Leeuwen in Rabat werden de moeders in het zonnetje gezet. Zij mochten samen met hun zoons op audintie bij Koning Mohammed VI.

Rosanne Hertzberger riep in haar column op om te stoppen met deze "verheerlijking van moeders", schrijft _Metro_. Want volgens haar schuilt hierachter een "pessimistisch plaatje". "De Marokkaanse vrouw is veel te veel moeder, en niets anders", schreef ze. "Meer dan de helft van de Marokkaanse studenten is vrouw, maar al dat talent, die ambitie en creativiteit, wordt na het huwelijk achter de voordeur opgesloten", aldus de columniste.

Veel mensen reageerden verontwaardigd op haar "verschrikkelijke" column. Op sociale media confronteren ook veel Marokkaans-Nederlandse vrouwen haar met haar vooroordelen en gebrek aan kennis. "Onder haar column in NRC staat altijd dat Rosanne Hertzberger microbioloog is. Zou dat een rookgordijn voor haar domheid zijn?", schrijft bijvoorbeeld Henk Spaan.


https://www.bladna.nl/columniste-nrc...ers,44690.html

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Revisor

De als eenzijdig te omschrijven gerichtheid van het emancipatiebeleid op de migrantendoelgroep is hier onderdeel van: de emancipatie van migrantenvrouwen zal leiden tot arbeidsparticipatie van de doelgroep. De eigen verantwoordelijkheid voor het meedoen ligt dan ook bij het losgekoppelde individu en niet bij het gezin.

In de kabinetsreactie op het rapport van de Commissie Blok stelt het kabinet ''geen integratie zonder vrouwenemancipatie''. Wat impliceert dat instrumenten moeten worden ontwikkeld om migrantenvrouwen te laten breken met het door de gemeenschap opgelegde rolpatroon (Kabinetsreactie, 2004, 21). Discoursanalytisch zou kunnen worden gesteld (in tegenstelling tot de visie van de integratiemonitor van het WODZ zelf) dat het stimuleren van gemengde huwelijken, bijvoorbeeld door obstakels te creren voor gezinshereniging in de vorm van inburgering in het buitenland, een middel is om de migrantenvrouw los te koppelen van migrantengemeenschap en het traditioneel of sacraal gezin.

De integratiemonitor is een instrument dat diverse mogelijkheden biedt voor contextinterventies. Op basis van verzamelde informatie wordt een totaalbeeld van de doelgroep van individuen gegeven, waarmee het integratiebeleid zeer gericht de besluitvorming van de doelgroep kan benvloeden. Binnen het integratiebeleid in zijn geheel lijkt er veel nadruk te liggen op de emancipatie van de allochtone vrouw.

Waar Balkenende II flink bezuinigt op inburgering, is door de Directie Cordinatie Emancipatiebeleid niet bezuinigd op het budget voor de emancipatie van de allochtone vrouw. Emancipatie als contextinterventie, wordt sterk gesubsidieerd. Met behulp van voorlichtingsmateriaal, campagnes en rolmodellen ('de gewenste vreemdeling'), wordt nadrukkelijk getracht om een sociaal mobiele en gemancipeerde allochtone vrouw te construeren, die de voorkeur geeft aan haar eigen carrire boven het gezin of de gemeenschap van eerdere landgenoten.

De gerichtheid op de allochtone vrouw komt in de eerste plaats tot uitdrukking in de zogeheten Toolkit Participatie. Dit is een set beleidsinstrumenten die de gemeenten gebruiken bij het ontwikkelen of aanscherpen van het emancipatie- en integratiebeleid, de inzet van rolmodellen die debatten over taboeonderwerpen begeleiden en de oprichting van gemeentelijke emancipatieteams waarin allochtone vrouwen zitten die tot ''voorbeeld voor nog niet gemancipeerde nieuwkomers dienen.
(Blz. 163)

...

De discoursanalyticus kan dus concluderen dat onderwerping aan de burgerlijk moraal - d moraal die de wetten van de markt verheerlijkt (boven die van God of die van de burgers) en die machtsstructuren van de markt (boven die van de staat en kerk) legitimeert - bovenal een openlijk commitment aan de burgerlijke waarden van persoonlijke autonomie en emancipatie betekent.

Gedeeld burgerschap - het doel van het integratiebeleid - oftewel de onderwerping aan de burgerlijke moraal, betekent dan ook (moreel) verplichte deelname aan het emancipatieproject. ''Geen integratie zonder vrouwenemancipatie. Dit zou het een motto kunnen zijn van het nieuwe integratiebeleid van het kabinet'' (Ib, 21). Het integratiedoel van de vrouwenemancipatie is dat de allochtone vrouwen participeren op de arbeidsmarkt - met andere woorden dat zij zich omvormen van familielid tot medewerker. Het kabinet refereert hierbij aan de structurele transformatie van 'de rol van de vrouwen' en noemt daarbij het traditionele moslimgezin een institutie met premoderne opvattingen over de positie van de vrouwen (Ib, 21). En hoewel het emancipatieproject is gebaseerd op een vrijzinnige moraal, valt op dat emancipatie niet vrijblijvend is maar verplichtend.

Er gaat nadrukkelijk een dwangmatige werking uit van het emancipatieproject. Daaruit kunnen we concluderen dat een doel van het integratiebeleid dan ook de ontmanteling is van het traditionele moslimgezin. Dat gezin is blijkbaar een groot obstakel voor de vorming van het burgerlijke individu: '' het komt er op neer dat het emancipatiebeleid vrijwel geheel in dienst zal worden gesteld van de emancipatie van allochtone vrouwen'' (Jaarnota integratiebeleid 2004, 5)

Het kabinet is hierover zeer expliciet: ''Het contrast dat veel vrouwen uit minderheden ervaren ten opzichte van de doorsnee vrouw in de Nederlandse samenleving heeft een toenemend aantal onder hen ertoe aangezet te breken met het door de gemeenschap opgelegde rolpatroon. Hun acties en activiteit laten zien dat voor de integratie van minderheden van vrouwen wellicht meer valt te verwachten dan van mannen. Hun integratiepotentieel lijkt groter'' (Kabinetsreactie, 2004, 21)

(blz 132)

*Bron:* Eigen verantwoordelijkheid: Bevrijding of beheersing? Ringo Ossewaarde, Raad voor de Maatschappelijke Ontwikkeling.

Ringo Ossewaarde is universitair docent Sociologie bij de faculteit Bedrijf, Bestuur en Technologie van de Universiteit van Twente.

Eigen verantwoordelijkheid: Bevrijding of beheersing? is geschreven in opdracht van de Raad voor Maatschappelijke Ontwikkeling en is een achtergronddocument bij de publicatie 'Verschil maken'

Deze uitgave laat zien dat de overheid eigen verantwoordelijkheid wil bevorderen, maar tegelijkertijd nauwgezet bewaakt tot welke uitkomsten dit leidt. De beoogde vergroting van autonomie en vrijheid van burgers gaat gepaard met een toename van toezicht, monitoring en controle. Dat roept de vraag op of bevordering van eigen verantwoordelijkheid nu leidt tot bevrijding of eerder beheersing van burgers.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Vrouwen en mannen in afrikaanse landen moeten net zo met elkaar en hun kinderen / gezin omgaan als ze dat in het westen volgens moderne westerlingen moeten - vinden die westerlingen.

Waarom moet dat? dacht ik al eens. De manier van de mensen in Afrika is niet zo verkeerd, en de manier van de mensen in het westen niet zo goed, en al helemaal niet de enige goede manier.

Met vrienden in Edo zijn we een beetje aan het ondernemen. Een dierbare vriendin liep tegen wat zakelijke moeilijkheden aan en werd afgewimpeld. "And you know why they treat me like this? Because I am a woman!" viel ze uit ze aan de telefoon. Denk ik ook. Maar dat komt niet alleen daar voor.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Vrouwen en mannen in afrikaanse landen moeten net zo met elkaar en hun kinderen / gezin omgaan als ze dat in het westen volgens moderne westerlingen moeten - vinden die westerlingen.
> 
> Waarom moet dat? dacht ik al eens. De manier van de mensen in Afrika is niet zo verkeerd, en de manier van de mensen in het westen niet zo goed, en al helemaal niet de enige goede manier.
> 
> Met vrienden in Edo zijn we een beetje aan het ondernemen. Een dierbare vriendin liep tegen wat zakelijke moeilijkheden aan en werd afgewimpeld. "And you know why they treat me like this? Because I am a woman!" viel ze uit ze aan de telefoon. Denk ik ook. Maar dat komt niet alleen daar voor.




*Celebrating Moroccan mothers is an act of feminism*

_We can fight for rights — and acknowledge our mothers at the same time as Morocco’s football team did at the World Cup.
_
*Houda Charh*i
Digital manager, feminist and entrepreneur from Morocco

Published On 12 Jan 202312 Jan 2023


Morocco's Sofiane Boufal, left, celebrating with his mother after his team's win in the FIFA World Cup quarterfinal match between Morocco and Portugal, at Al Thumama Stadium in Doha, Qatar, December 10, 2022 [File: Luca Bruno/AP Photo]

As Morocco beat Portugal to qualify for the FIFA World Cup semifinals in Qatar in December, an explosion of joy that started on the pitch and spread through the stadium bleachers ultimately reached all parts of the Arab world and indeed, far beyond.

One particular incident grabbed the world’s attention: Sofiane Boufal, a key player in the Moroccan national team, danced with his mother in the middle of the field. Pictures and videos of this spontaneous expression of happiness were shared by thousands of internet users. Many saw a representation of their own relationship with their mothers.

However, some interpreted it differently. A Dutch columnist argued that we need to “stop glorifying mothers”. More specifically, she said, the instance of “mother-worship” hid a more “pessimistic picture” of the state of women in Morocco. Citing low employment rates for women in the country, the piece said “the Moroccan woman is far too much a mother, and nothing else”.

That article underscores how mainstream feminism often ends up silencing the very people it claims to represent. For so long, Moroccan women have had others supposedly speaking for them. As a Moroccan woman, a daughter, and a feminist, I believe it is essential that we — the women and mothers of my country — speak our truth and reclaim it.

It is up to nobody but us to decide how we must fight for women’s rights in Morocco based on our local feminism. The complex identity of Moroccan women and mothers must be defined by us alone.

*Essentialising Moroccan mothers*

Growing up, my mother was the spine that allowed our family to stand on its feet. Not only did she work and excel as a doctor, but she was also the glue that held her household together. I watched her put everyone’s needs before hers.

Her story is typical for many Moroccan mothers who juggle work, kids and household chores, wearing multiple hats, running from one place to another, giving and most of all, sacrificing. Oftentimes, fathers do not contribute to household labour.

Even those Moroccan mothers who are not working outside of their households have full-time jobs: They go grocery shopping, prepare every meal with care, keep the house clean, feed the crying baby and play with the toddler.

A vision in which “the Moroccan mother” is solely a mother is not only false but is also essentialising to Moroccan women as a group. In fact, there is no such thing as “the Moroccan mother”. Moroccan women and mothers — like women and mothers across the world — occupy a plethora of positions in society, from merchants, doctors and stay-at-home caregivers to business owners and farmers.

Reducing them to just one identity takes away their unique, multidimensional personalities.

*Dismantling a binary lens of feminism*

For some branches of feminism, household work is not considered labour since it is not financially compensated. Stay-at-home mothers’ work indoors is devalued and is seen as non-essential. It does not matter if they struggle and work without a break, through the day. What they do is taken for granted.

The gender inequality in the household division of chores and the non-recognition of domestic work as labour are important conversations that civil society must have. But by looking at women through black and white lenses and classifying them as either “valued” or “oppressed” based on what they do, some feminists risk perpetuating the very same patriarchal mechanisms they claim to be fighting.
*
Creating a local Moroccan feminism*

If there are those who believe that motherhood must be devalued to reach equality, we, as Moroccan feminists, can set the rules differently for ourselves. It is possible to preserve some of the cultural characteristics that have distinguished our upbringing, while still fighting for women’s rights.

It is up to us to define our own feminism, tailor it to the needs of our unique local experiences and mould it so it fits every Moroccan woman.

We will advocate against laws and social norms that fail to protect mothers and will not stop until each one of them is freed from what she considers as chains. And in parallel, we will value the strength, courage, and grace that they keep demonstrating.

*An ode to Moroccan mothers*

Whether they are stay-at-home mothers or working outside of their household, whether the division of domestic labour is done equitably or not, whether they are perceived as “girl-bosses” or “just mothers” by others — Moroccan mothers deserve to be celebrated.

They deserve public recognition for navigating a harsh system that taught them that they had to sacrifice to be perfect mothers. They deserve a standing ovation for surviving an unjust social order, sometimes backed by unequal family laws.

To do so is not a “glorification of mothers” or “excessive mother-worship”. It is acknowledgement and appreciation of all that they do.

Boufal has spoken of his mother’s sacrifices — how she would leave for work at 6am to help build a future for him. Far from showcasing the alienation of women, the footballer’s decision to share the limelight of Morocco’s biggest-ever sporting moment with his mother by dancing with her on the field was a joyous representation of what millions in my country feel about their relationships with their mothers. The personification of the purest form of love.


https://www.aljazeera.com/opinions/2...ct-of-feminism

----------

